# Community > Resource Library >  CHASING WHITETAIL BUCKS - Stewart Island Hunting Magic reviewd by Daryl Crimp

## wtd

Chasing Whitetail Bucks  Stewart Island Hunting Magic

John Delury

Self Published Reviewed by Daryl Crimp 

$40 +pp

Following the sellout success of his first book Chasing Whitetails, accomplished hunter and raconteur John Delury has answered hunters cries for an encore with this stunning sequel. With over 300 pages of stories, tips, information, lore, facts and data pertaining to whitetail and amply supported with colour photos, Chasing Whitetail Bucks is a must read for all New Zealand whitetail hunters.

Stewart Island is one of New Zealands last frontiers and popular with hunters, divers and fishers: around 3000 hunters annually ply the coastal forests, beaches and swamps in the hope of securing a trophy buck. With a population estimated at about 7,000, opportunities are there but to secure a good head requires specialist knowledge, skill, determination and luck. Genetics are varied, which adds to the magic of hunting New Zealand whitetail.

In writing this book John sought assistance from other hunters and was surprised by the avalanche of material, which he attributes to Kiwis passion for hunting these fantastic little deer. That passion exudes from every page as John has skilfully woven together a weighty tome comprising his own experiences and knowledge with other hunters stories, anecdotes, tips and photos. Mingled with the pure adventure of the hunt are insights to various blocks, intriguing history and recordings of the trophy values of whitetail.

Included in the back is practical advice on shopping and gear lists and, for the trophy hunter, a comprehensive Stewart Island Record Book of heads taken, with measurements and scores.

Chasing Whitetail Bucks is a classy book, one to pore over and one that will withstand rereading and rereading. My pick is it will quickly sell out so dont dally if you are in the mind to purchase a copy. It is not available in store but from the author only.

To secure your copy: email wtd243@gmail.com or phone 0276925338.

----------


## bunji

My missus gave me this for Xmas & l only finished it the other day as l only read it when l was not going to be disturbed by a house full of visitors . Great read & recommend it to any one who not only loves hunting ,but the great countryside we are lucky to have access to hunt here. :Thumbsup:

----------


## wtd

New copies available for delivery before Christmas.  Treat yourself.  Available  only from the author.  PM or email.   wtd243@gmail.com

----------

